# heat press machine press tips for 2-3 color vinyl transfer



## jooms13 (Aug 26, 2012)

im new on Heat press and i can make 1 color deisgn but 2-3 color i cant manage a good print,,any tips to get a good quality whats the settings for time, temperature and pressure im using vinyl the normal one only "im making a Superman 3color logo" thanks...


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Your question is a little confusing so let me ask, are you using cut vinyl or an ink jet transfer?...


----------



## jooms13 (Aug 26, 2012)

im using vinyl...any tips how heat press 3 color design?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

What kind of vinyl are you using?.....The time and temperature will be specific to that brand and you should look on the manufacturer's website to get the settings.....


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Are you layering the vinyl or are they separate? Some heat press vinyls don't do well layered. Check with the product specifications to see if you can layer them.

Generally, you do the first colors with less time, just enough to set the vinyl on the fabric. The last press gets the full time, which sets the vinyl into the fabric.


----------



## jooms13 (Aug 26, 2012)

thanks, its a normal vinyl i bought on a store no brand name at the back but the shop told me you can layer it..


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

There are 2 ways to do it. One is to layer and the other is to butt them up. Keep in mind you material or vinyl or both may shrink in the heating process so butting them up may be problematic. On the other hand if you have a large solid field then layering will be too heavy and stiff.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I have layered vinyl using the same time, temp and pressure for all the layers. I should press the first layer and subsequent layers with lower time then press the final layer with the required time but I don't. Somehow it does not matter if I use the same press time for all the layers. I press with time lower than instruction though. Maybe that is why I get away when I layer using full dwell for each layer.

One way to minimize the thickness or shrinkage issue when butting is to contour cut the lower layer. Weed the inner material where the next layer will sit. Contour cut the next layer with allowance so it is slightly bigger that overlaps the previous layer. It also makes alignment between layers easier.

I use Thermoflex Plus and Extra or Spectra Ecofilm products.


----------



## jooms13 (Aug 26, 2012)

thanks guys for the tips job well donefor 2 color trying to print 3 colors this week...=)


----------



## jorgesplex (Apr 27, 2013)

my machine wont heat up right


----------

